# Big Al's Warehouse Clearance Tent Sale!! Sept 24-28 [Mississauga & Scarborough]



## ArtihC (Feb 9, 2012)

Just a heads up to my fellow hobbyists.
Big Al's is having their tent sale this weekend, only at the Mississauga & Scarborough locations.
I got a bunch of equipment and supplies last year for dirt cheap, looking to find an ecoexotic light this year and see what else might be there.
It's like xmas in september lol.
I'll try not to go too crazy this time around, but will be there nice and early!


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Any salt included ...?


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Any salt included ...?


I need salt too, lots and lots of salt. Preferably one that is not super high in alkalinity.


----------



## ArtihC (Feb 9, 2012)

Not sure, there might be some salt. It is mostly open or damaged box items and online returns. A lot of tanks and stands too. I was told there was big bucket of salinity on one of the skids. Just not sure which location it is going to. I can inquire with my leak source lol.


----------



## ArtihC (Feb 9, 2012)

Update- Additional stores are doing the tent sale as well.
Whitby, Barrie, Steeles, Vaughan & Newmarket


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

_I can inquire with my leak source lol_

Our man on "the inside" at BA's


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

On the site it says North york, Newmarket, Vaughan as well


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

I was just at the scarbrough store. they have the pails of tropic marin salt for $99ea, they also have the ecotech 50pk frag plugs for $19.99 and the frag kit for get this $39.99!!! it is definitely worth people time to make a trip out.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

fireangel said:


> I was just at the scarbrough store. they have the pails of tropic marin salt for $99ea, they also have the ecotech 50pk frag plugs for $19.99 and the frag kit for get this $39.99!!! it is definitely worth people time to make a trip out.


Why is everything so cheap in Toronto!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Frag kit for $40, unreal! You should buy them all and resell.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

fireangel said:


> I was just at the scarbrough store. they have the pails of tropic marin salt for $99ea, they also have the ecotech 50pk frag plugs for $19.99 and the frag kit for get this $39.99!!! it is definitely worth people time to make a trip out.


Where were the frag kits? I didn't see them when I saw you there. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Behind the reef equipment counter in the store 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

got myself a 48x13 stand for $140 after tax, good deal for a new one imho. Time to start piecing things together, and decide what i will keep!


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Hope I can make it down, I'd love one of those frag kits . If anyone is in the area and wants to grab an extra, I will gladly tip a frag or some product if someone picks me up one.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh man ... got home late and didn't see this until this morning. Does anyone know if there's any salt left @ the Scarborough location? Thanks


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone been to the Mississauga location yet?


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

corpusse said:


> Anyone been to the Mississauga location yet?


Yep! Lots of good stuff there.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

What kinds of salt?


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I did not see what kinds, unfortunately. They had quite a few large buckets near the shark tank I believe.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Tropic marin Salt ,instant ocean,I am wondering if there any salt left?$99.00 for Tropic Marin salt is that a good deal?I have never used it before.


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

regular price for the tropic from them is $160.00


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Just got back from scarb location.

There is still tropic marin salt for $99 (so-so deal). Not much else. There are a few of the 60 gallon cube tanks for sale drilled and undrilled with stand for $500.

A lot of mediocre lighting equipment. There are larger sizes of the NLS gel stuff - big NLS fan but not too sure about this particular variety. 

there was a AI nano unit for sale around $250 - probably can talk them down a bit.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

noy said:


> there was a AI nano unit for sale around $250 - probably can talk them down a bit.


I was there this morning, the AI nano unit was offered @ $200!


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

At Mississauga location, I did not see any salt on sale. They do have tanks, T5 bulbs, skimmers, mag 5 etc. The 24in T5 blue and white going for $1.99, a discontinue product. The sale is only what's in the tent and not what is in the store. just that everyone is clear about it.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone using Tropic Marin salt?


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Nothing on sale at the Newmarket location!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sale*

nothing really exciting at big als scarb , have a few things of interest but sorry big als u have done better ...


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Just junk at Mississauga although there is a 210 gallon with dual overflows for $599 They did have a larger yellow frogfish inside that was real nice..


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Ya that 210 is super nice. Been thinking about since I saw it yesterday


----------

